# Rocky today?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How did the Rocky fish today? I imagine it was packed with guys.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Drove by 15 mins ago at 1, not that many people actually. Water looked good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Nadzam (Sep 27, 2019)

A lot of people down low earlier today but not much going. Only talked to one guy that hooked anything. Color was a little off still.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Rocky was slow this morning. Fished in my kayak and got 3. Saw 4 others caught all morning.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> Rocky was slow this morning. Fished in my kayak and got 3. Saw 4 others caught all morning.


Good job but it must tough if you caught three and it was slow.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

A friend of mine and I worked a 200 yard section from tailout, through riffle, to head of hole with flies swinging down through. (Water that has produced for me during this time of year) We covered the water well between the 2 of us in the lower river. Neither of us had a bump. Water was a bit off color and high still. I thought Sunday would be better but I couldn't get out. My friend also went higher to the mid sections of river. Nothing there and everyone we talked to got skunked. Doesn't make sense to me after that nice rain. 
Rickerd


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep - heard similar reports. Wondering how the east siders did.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Fished 3 hours Sunday. Nice flow, nice temps, conditions were good. Got nothing at all.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

They could be pulling fish after fish after fish and not many people would ever admit it. The one fall I went to the Rocky I saw guys catching fish everywhere I went and I caught fish as well. On here, “nope no fish, didn’t see or hear anything caught”


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> They could be pulling fish after fish after fish and not many people would ever admit it. The one fall I went to the Rocky I saw guys catching fish everywhere I went and I caught fish as well. On here, “nope no fish, didn’t see or hear anything caught”


Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

Fished the Rocky for a couple hours this morning and got nothing. Did not see anyone catch any steel either. It was not crowded. Moved downstream toward the marina and there are large numbers of baitfish in that area of the river. Maybe they are holding there where there is more food? Could that make the fishing tougher competing with the large amount of baitfish? Thoughts?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

dperry2011 said:


> Fished the Rocky for a couple hours this morning and got nothing. Did not see anyone catch any steel either. It was not crowded. Moved downstream toward the marina and there are large numbers of baitfish in that area of the river. Maybe they are holding there where there is more food? Could that make the fishing tougher competing with the large amount of baitfish? Thoughts?


That's a pretty valid theory. In my experiences a large food source like that can slow down the bite until they're ready to put the feed bag back on. If the bait is there, you know the fish are there. Keep adjusting depth and presentation until you find a pattern.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is rather amusing. We do this every year when it’s a slow fall. Last fall was slow and the “theory” was that the minnows didn’t come into the rivers. This year there are too many minnows lol. 

I wish we could read the minds of the fish. But it actually seems slow in all the rivers compared to the fall of 2016 and 2017. Who really knows why.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Our calendar is off, the fishes calendar is still the same. Warm water


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

The water just a day ago finally dropped below 50 degrees for the first time this season. We are in desperate need of a blowout type rain storm (im talking 1000/2000+ CFS on the rocky.)

It just simply has not been cold enough, and we havent even had a fraction of the amount of rain we need to really move fish south.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's face facts, WE just are not as good as I was fishing the London Strain 17 years ago!

I'm going to PA this weekend. If anyone else is going wants to compare notes by phone, PM me today.
Rickerd


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ohio has been stocking Manistee steelhead for 20+ years. Caught my first manistee 23 or so years ago in the Connie. Those were manistee’s you were catching 17 years ago.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> This is rather amusing. We do this every year when it’s a slow fall. Last fall was slow and the “theory” was that the minnows didn’t come into the rivers. This year there are too many minnows lol.
> the minnows havent been around anywhere near what they used to be for a few years now. but there are always minnows around, just not as they used to be...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Some of the Manistees have identified as Womanistees. This has created a slow bite


----------

